# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Question about the App

## ChrisG217

When I am on my phone app, there is no option to post a new thread, and my avatar is invisible as well. Please help!!!

----------


## Stay1994

> When I am on my phone app, there is no option to post a new thread, and my avatar is invisible as well. Please help!!!


 when you find out could u let me know as I've been tryin to figure out how to post for the last hour on the app and website with no luck, thanks

----------


## Bio-Active

All you have to do is go into the section that you want to post the thread. Then hit your bottom on the top right corner and the option is there  :Wink:

----------


## coyotehunter

What app are you guys using? Went to get it today and it listed like 6

----------


## FONZY007

> All you have to do is go into the section that you want to post the thread. Then hit your bottom on the top right corner and the option is there


I have this same problem, i cant start a thread. Im using a samsung note 4. Looked at the top and bottom to start a thread.

Anyhelp guys

----------


## Sfla80

> I have this same problem, i cant start a thread. Im using a samsung note 4. Looked at the top and bottom to start a thread.
> 
> Anyhelp guys


Samsung note edge.

Make sure u r not in current threads. Go to the forum u want to post in.

On your phone tap bottom left button (two rectangles) actually hold button down. and new thread will show up. Also refresh page. Add favortie. And so on

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## FONZY007

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157943"/>


Maybe i need to remove and reinstall. Mine has the 2 rectangle and I hold down it just lights up blue. i have a few choices below that i can scroll but thats it.

----------


## FONZY007

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157943"/>


This is what i see

----------


## Sfla80

> This is what i see


Yes that's just the normal screen. 

So u have 3 buttons on your phone on the bottom. The big one in the middle to get back to home screen on phone. The arrow on the right side to go back to previous page. 

Then on the left bottom of the phone there are two rectangles over lapping each other. Hold that button down for a second....then u will get the pic I posted.

----------


## FONZY007

> Yes that's just the normal screen.
> 
> So u have 3 buttons on your phone on the bottom. The big one in the middle to get back to home screen on phone. The arrow on the right side to go back to previous page.
> 
> Then on the left bottom of the phone there are two rectangles over lapping each other. Hold that button down for a second....then u will get the pic I posted.


Oh ok, thanks, feel like a dumbazz lol

----------


## Sfla80

> Oh ok, thanks, feel like a dumbazz lol


Lol no worriws

----------


## FONZY007

> Lol no worriws


Now it wont work on my note 5 lol

When I hold down the bottom left side it closes out and states the screen doesn't support split screen.

----------


## flabbywussy

My phone doesn't work w the app I can't figure it out

----------

